# The Requested Upgrades When Booking SSR Thru RCI



## bshanebowl (Nov 20, 2021)

I know.... Don't expect an upgrade. But I am requesting one anyway. I currently have a one bedroom SSR reserved with requests for a 2 bedroom at SSR if available, as well as one bedrooms in contemporary bay lake tower, animal kingdom villas, old key west, and grand floridian villas. But now I'm reading so many positive reviews of the renovated SSR I am looking for any informed opinions as if I should keep any of them at all, keep all of them, some of them, none of them, or some other one entirely on the list, just in case an upgrade miraculously comes through. I don't want to inadvertently downgrade myself but at the same time I might as well leave myself open to good fortune if it is bestowed upon me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 20, 2021)

1 bed okw or AKL might hit I’d take AKL and pass okw (but okw is larger just a bit farther to DS) the others would be unicorns to me but fun if you got them


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 20, 2021)

But to be clear, you would prefer either okw or akl over ssr if given the chance?


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope To OKW as I like SSR yes to AKL or any of the others. But there are folks who love OKW and they have the largest rooms in DVC so that is really personal preference you would be happy at any of them I think. I like the renovation at SSR and the easy walk to DS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janann (Nov 20, 2021)

Two bedroom trades, let alone upgrades, have been impossible for more than five years.  If you get one it will be a major miracle.

There is a decent chance for a one bedroom at Old Key West as an ordinary trade, and a slight chance for Animal Kingdom Villas.  However, I don't know if Disney ever switches resorts for someone after confirming an RCI trade.

I wouldn't take Old Key West, only because it is similar to Saratoga but without the walking access to Disney Springs.  Also, only two of the buildings at Old Key West have elevators.

Animal Kingdom Villas would be awesome for the animals, and you get 1-3/4 baths in a one bedroom unit.

I have stayed at Saratoga, Old Key West, and Animal Kingdom Villas.  I can't comment on the rest of your resort options, but the chances of getting them are very remote.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 21, 2021)

Janann said:


> Animal Kingdom Villas would be awesome for the animals, and you get 1-3/4 baths in a one bedroom unit.


To clarify, AKV Jambo 1 BR have one bathroom, located across a narrow hallway from the bedroom (no private access from the bedroom) with a tub/shower combination. The tub walls are very tall and wide, which can cause difficulty getting in and out. We stayed there once, and I won’t go back because of that tub. 




AKV Kidani 1 BR have two full baths, and the main bedroom en-suite bath has both a tub and a walk in shower.



Images from DVC app.com.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 21, 2021)

I think I'm going to leave the Animal Kingdom on my request, take off my old Key West request, and leave the Grand Floridian Villas and contemporary Villas on my request even though it's highly unlikely I will get any of those.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 22, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> I think I'm going to leave the Animal Kingdom on my request, take off my old Key West request, and leave the Grand Floridian Villas and contemporary Villas on my request even though it's highly unlikely I will get any of those.


If you are taking a flyer on an upgrade I would add Beach club and boardwalk as those are both great locations for Epcot & Hollywood Studios since you a hunting for big game with GFV and BLT


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 22, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> If you are taking a flyer on an upgrade I would add Beach club and boardwalk as those are both great locations for Epcot & Hollywood Studios since you a hunting for big game with GFV and BLT


Sounds like a great idea assuming those rooms also compare favorably to SSR.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 22, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> Sounds like a great idea assuming those rooms also compare favorably to SSR.



Similar to SSR pre renovation but for my money the best location on property (I love EP & HS and often pass MK) the VGF & BLT rooms are better than the BCV & BWV to me but location is more important to me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 22, 2021)

I am doing A LOT of very optimistic and hopeful planning but even if it's super unlikely to occur, without asking it's totally impossible. Already, the worst thing that can happen is I'm staying in a one bedroom at SSR for a total of $439 for a week , so no matter what, I'm crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## Inhislove (Nov 22, 2021)

I have seen BWV, AKL, and OKW in the past year. Good luck!


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 23, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> I am doing A LOT of very optimistic and hopeful planning but even if it's super unlikely to occur, without asking it's totally impossible. Already, the worst thing that can happen is I'm staying in a one bedroom at SSR for a total of $439 for a week , so no matter what, I'm crying all the way to the bank.


were your point/tpu's free?


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 23, 2021)

If I understand your question correctly, the exchange was 51000 points, the exchange fee was $239, plus another $190 for whatever, when I show up. I have a little over 205000 left and get 122000 a year from rci for my 2 bedroom Grandview Las Vegas maintenance fee of what is now $872 annually.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 27, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> If I understand your question correctly, the exchange was 51000 points, the exchange fee was $239, plus another $190 for whatever, when I show up. I have a little over 205000 left and get 122000 a year from rci for my 2 bedroom Grandview Las Vegas maintenance fee of what is now $872 annually.


I have the same contract and in general think about it costing around $800 for a week at Disney using my RCI points and with your deal the way I price that's about what your paying (which is a screaming deal in my mind) so the math for me GV Maintenance fees 872/122000 = $.0071 per point * 51000 = $362.1 + RCI exchange $239 + Disney junk fee = $190 or $791.10. for a unit that to rent would cost 178 DVC points @ $15 a point or $2670.  I love my grandview contact  (and I only lay out this math so anyone else following has a complete understanding of the cost)


----------



## mdurette (Nov 28, 2021)

Double checking something, I know in the past (a couple years ago) the upgrade feature would only allow for larger bedroom request.   So, you could request 2 BR at any DVC, which we know most likely wouldn't happen.    At that time when I asked RCI about a request to another resort, but for same 1BR size, they said it wasn't possible.    Is it possible now?


----------



## elaine (Nov 28, 2021)

I think used to be, I’d call again. But, again, I know of no one on tug who has ever gotten a swap at dvc in 10 years. If it works out, I’d love to know. Ssr is very nice after upgrades and memory foam sofa bed is great!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 28, 2021)

elaine said:


> memory foam sofa bed is great!


Just wanted to clarify for those who don’t know - the memory foam mattress is on a regular queen Murphy bed that comes down out of the wall and covers the sofa, which folds up under it. It’s not a foldout couch! They’re so much better than the sofa beds that DVC is slowly replacing sofa beds with these.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 28, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Just wanted to clarify for those who don’t know - the memory foam mattress is on a regular queen Murphy bed that comes down out of the wall and covers the sofa, which folds up under it. It’s not a foldout couch! They’re so much better than the sofa beds that DVC is slowly replacing sofa beds with these.



True and same thing applies to the unit under the TV cabinet which is a single bed.

I will say though that I did have a complaint from the person that slept on the TV cabinet one, that it felt like it was lopsided, like one side of the matress was thicker than the other.   The thicker part was the one that would have been the lower section when folded up.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 28, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Double checking something, I know in the past (a couple years ago) the upgrade feature would only allow for larger bedroom request.   So, you could request 2 BR at any DVC, which we know most likely wouldn't happen.    At that time when I asked RCI about a request to another resort, but for same 1BR size, they said it wasn't possible.    Is it possible now?


At the same resort the upgrade feature will only go to a unit with more bedrooms. (So not pertinent to DVC but if you had a 1 BR partial kitchen the upgrade wouldn't help get you a 1 BR full kitchen at the same resort only a 2 bedroom or larger).  When you request alternate resorts in the upgrade, those ones only have to be the same size as the original confirmation or larger.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 28, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> At the same resort the upgrade feature will only go to a unit with more bedrooms. (So not pertinent to DVC but if you had a 1 BR partial kitchen the upgrade wouldn't help get you a 1 BR full kitchen at the same resort only a 2 bedroom or larger).  When you request alternate resorts in the upgrade, those ones only have to be the same size as the original confirmation or larger.



Good to know, then this has changed over the last few years.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 30, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Double checking something, I know in the past (a couple years ago) the upgrade feature would only allow for larger bedroom request.   So, you could request 2 BR at any DVC, which we know most likely wouldn't happen.    At that time when I asked RCI about a request to another resort, but for same 1BR size, they said it wasn't possible.    Is it possible now?


I don't know the real answer but I did manage to request a 2 bedroom upgrade where my 1 bedroom reservation was confirmed at SSR, and was allowed up to 5 other 1 bedroom upgrade requests, of which I asked for animal kingdom, contemporary and grand Floridian Villas, boardwalk villas, and beach club villas. So if you can ask, maybe you can get.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 30, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> I have the same contract and in general think about it costing around $800 for a week at Disney using my RCI points and with your deal the way I price that's about what your paying (which is a screaming deal in my mind) so the math for me GV Maintenance fees 872/122000 = $.0071 per point * 51000 = $362.1 + RCI exchange $239 + Disney junk fee = $190 or $791.10. for a unit that to rent would cost 178 DVC points @ $15 a point or $2670.  I love my grandview contact  (and I only lay out this math so anyone else following has a complete understanding of the cost)


Plus I feel even better when the rack rates for my dates are between $583 and $685 a night. Pretty fair deal no matter where I end up.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 2, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Double checking something, I know in the past (a couple years ago) the upgrade feature would only allow for larger bedroom request.   So, you could request 2 BR at any DVC, which we know most likely wouldn't happen.    At that time when I asked RCI about a request to another resort, but for same 1BR size, they said it wasn't possible.    Is it possible now?


I just put in a request for AKL.  It says "One bedroom or larger" ot words to that effect.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 3, 2021)

I think I understand why the upgrade/change requests never catch.  It seems like they don't fire it until 14 days out from check in.  It seems very rare even in "slow" periods that a DVC report has a sighting within 14 days.  Of course 2BR don't show up whether 14 days or 3 months out.  But specifically about the change, AKL wouldn't show up at 14 days unless it's cancelled within the 14 day period, and even then I'd be surprised if RCI didn't have it flagged for rentals.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 3, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> Plus I feel even better when the rack rates for my dates are between $583 and $685 a night. Pretty fair deal no matter where I end up.



Rack rate for my 4/8 OKW week is $799++


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 4, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Rack rate for my 4/8 OKW week is $799++



it’s really gotten insane- if we didn’t have our DVC no way we’d be staying on propery


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 4, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> it’s really gotten insane- if we didn’t have our DVC no way we’d be staying on propery


Yes, that's why I generally look at the price to rent the points as a more fair way to value the savings related to an exchange as you would have to be somewhat price insensitive or naive to pay rack for a DVC room (although for a last minute trip with a big group it may be the only option on property)


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 4, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> Yes, that's why I generally look at the price to rent the points as a more fair way to value the savings related to an exchange as you would have to be somewhat price insensitive or naive to pay rack for a DVC room (although for a last minute trip with a big group it may be the only option on property)


The important thing to me is to show DW value, and the higher the alternative cost, the more perceived value.


----------



## bshanebowl (Dec 4, 2021)

What I think I have observed is original resort reservation upgrade request is from 1 bedroom to 2. Upgrades are only confirmed 14 days out or perhaps less if made available less than 14 days out. All the other upgrade requests, if granted, are for 1 bedrooms at the other requested resorts. Agreed?


----------



## elaine (Dec 4, 2021)

And even the lowest  “alternative” cost is still quite high. 1br Ssr during that time costs dvc owners about 300 points X $8 (annual fees)=$2400, not including capital outlay. Easter and week after Xmas cost, by far, the most dvc points. 
Rack rate is just insane! Does anyone actually pay that?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 5, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> it’s really gotten insane- if we didn’t have our DVC no way we’d be staying on propery


That’s exactly why we bought - after 4 annual visits we knew we wanted to continue visiting but couldn’t afford it. Plus a hotel room, even at Poly, was getting to be too small for the family!


----------

